# Renew temp visa while waiting for PRP Rectification?



## MrsCB (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm living in a DHA nightmare and could use some advice please. 

I applied for my permanent residence in Oct 2014, it was rejected in June 2016, I appealed in June last year and the PRP was issued today (31st Jan), however, they have my nationality wrong so I was told to apply for rectification. Other posts here say this can take up to a year to come back! 

My temporary visa expires in three months, so do I apply for a new one, or am I still legally allowed here while the rectification is being processed? 

Anyone in a similar situation? 

Cheers


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

I strongly advice you keep your TRP valid at all times.




MrsCB said:


> Hi guys, I'm living in a DHA nightmare and could use some advice please.
> 
> I applied for my permanent residence in Oct 2014, it was rejected in June 2016, I appealed in June last year and the PRP was issued today (31st Jan), however, they have my nationality wrong so I was told to apply for rectification. Other posts here say this can take up to a year to come back!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Unfortunately you have to keep your TRP valid.


----------

